# Interior lining of smoker peeling



## jayp424 (May 29, 2012)

I inherited this smoker from the previous owner of our house and I know it's not a high-end one, but I have used it a few times so far this spring with great results. However, last time I used it, the interior lining started bubbling and peeling. See the photos below. I assume this can't be good. Can I still use it like this? Is there anything I need to do, such as re-coat the interior? If so, what do I use? Do I need to just toss it and get a new one? I'd prefer to take the least expensive route if I can still salvage it until I can afford to buy a better one.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tjohnson (May 29, 2012)

Your food will be exposed to whatever gasses are released from the paint/coating inside the smoker

You would have to sandblast it in-order to get all of it off

If you can't afford a new smoker, check out craigslist


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2012)

I agree. Toss it. There are dozens of smokers like this everywhere on craigslist. I've seen new or next to new ones here go for $10-$40.


----------



## jayp424 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I figured that was the case.


----------



## bubbonehead (May 29, 2012)

There shouldn't have been a coating in there in the first place. Are you sure that it's not just build up from use? Knock a piece off and look at it close.


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2012)

Jay, evening... Bubbonhead could be on target....  It might be build up from previous smokes....  I would  use a scraper and maybe a wire brush and clean it all off......  Oil the interior with lard, bacon fat, pam spray or what ever and reheat the smoker to cure it... say 400 for an hour or two....  It should be better than new....  What ever the coating was or is, it is probably inert by now with all the cooking...  You will be re seasoning it like a cast iron pan, if that makes sense....    Dave


----------



## dward51 (May 29, 2012)

Looks like smoke/creosote buildup to me.  I agree you should try to knock a piece off and see if it look like carbonized gunk.  If so, just scrape it with a wire brush and re-season like Dave said.


----------



## pvillecomp (May 29, 2012)

Others beat me to it, but I was going to say that it looks like smoke/grease/creosote buildup. I get it on the top of my Weber Genesis as well. It should just peel right off.


----------



## skull fish (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats a heck of a build up, looks like this unit was not taken care of, and cleaned on a by use bases, but its just a matter of scraping off the build up of creosote.

I get my off set really hot, and give it a good steam bath with the garden hose, and steam all

that crap off, reseason, the unit with pam grill spray.... get it hot again.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 7, 2012)

Keep us posted as to what you do and share some pics.  If you have the time, just do what is mentioned above. Should be better than new if you do. My first similar smoker did the same thing because I didn't understand how to properly upkeep it but once you clean, scrape and season you should be set.


----------

